

Ask HN: What should I learn, ember or react? - rayalez


======
Lennu
I'm not a fan of just learning a new framework, if you have no use for it. The
vast time you spent on learning completely new framework is of course very
good in overall but if you have no need for the framework it may feel
pointless.

So my advice is to pick an interesting project which you can build using
modern techniques like ember or react. That way you have greater motivation to
learn and you get results for the work you have done.

------
bigiain
Don't frame the question implying it's a binary decision.

Ask "What should I learn _next_, ember or react?" instead.

(My opinion is that you should _always_ be learning new things that interest
you. Learn them both - what you're _really_ doing is learning how to learn
better. And _that's_ the skill you _really_ want. Unless you're just looking
for resumé keyword fodder, in which case just grep your local job ads, I'd bet
Angular would rank higher than either ember or react right now - at least
where I come from.)

